# serp belt conversion with trigger wheel, can it be done?



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

hey guys im currently building a 9a 16v engine, going weber DCOE 45 carbs. I am planning on going megajolt for spark and doing that requires the trigger wheel to be mounted on the crank pulley, i was looking at the 034 trigger wheel kit they have and it looks pretty good. But now since im gonna do carbs im gonna need clearance from the alternator (i know you can place the alt where the ac used to go), but a cleaner look i think is the serpentine belt kit from INA (no P/S or A/C). 

so my question now is can you mount the trigger wheel (from 034) on the crank pulley provided in the kit from INA? 










thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

try asking INA or maybe 034 
AFAIK they know each others stuff


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4895321-Crank-Trigger-options&p=79664681#post79664681


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

My old setup had a trigger wheel welded to the v belt pulley for ps. I did not run ps though. I think INA trigger wheel runs on the inside but I am sure they got something for you to use.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

L33t A2 said:


> try asking INA or maybe 034
> AFAIK they know each others stuff


 yeah i emailed INA they emailed me back saying they can only do a 60-2 with their abf serpentine belt kit not a 36-1, which megajolt will only accept 36-1  



heyfu said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4895321-Crank-Trigger-options&p=79664681#post79664681












i seen that one before but unfortunately it needs to 36-1 



bonesaw said:


> My old setup had a trigger wheel welded to the v belt pulley for ps. I did not run ps though. I think INA trigger wheel runs on the inside but I am sure they got something for you to use.


 do you have any pictures?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

It was a couple setups ago. It was also a 60-2. There is an internal edis 36-1 wheel you could try using. I also did a quick google search and found other places that make 36-1 trigger wheels.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> It was a couple setups ago. It was also a 60-2. There is an internal edis 36-1 wheel you could try using. I also did a quick google search and found other places that make 36-1 trigger wheels.


 yeah i found this really good site www.trigger-wheels.com, they might be able to make me one...does anyone know if there is enough space (5-10mm) in between the crank pulley and the block to fit the trigger wheel inside instead on the outside of the crank pulley of the abf kit?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I did mine on the outside of the pulley when i was going to do a 16v using a 36-1 ford escort triger wheel. Not enough room on the inside. I have it mounted to the inside with my 8v throttlebody motor. Its good to past 9k. Check my sn there maybe some old pictures.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Isn't possible for you to use a newer style crank sensor, which is molded into the flange between the engine-block and the gearbox? Like the newer style engines?
Like mentioned in this topic:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3516017/page1


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

eurotrashrabbit said:


> I did mine on the outside of the pulley when i was going to do a 16v using a 36-1 ford escort triger wheel. Not enough room on the inside. I have it mounted to the inside with my 8v throttlebody motor. Its good to past 9k. Check my sn there maybe some old pictures.


^^^i tried finding pictures but couldnt find anything ... hmmm and did you use the serpentine belt kit from INA?



CorrieG60 said:


> Isn't possible for you to use a newer style crank sensor, which is molded into the flange between the engine-block and the gearbox? Like the newer style engines?
> Like mentioned in this topic:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3516017/page1


i seen this done before and its actually a really good idea, but unfortunately im trying to run MEGAJOLT and megajolt will ONLY do a 36-1 trigger wheel . i think the aba setup is a 60-2 trigger wheel which i heard is really good if your running megasquirt. i think imma have to go megasquirt since i cant really find a good reliable info on this setup, and its not that cheap to "see if it'll work" 

abf serp belt kit ~$600
megajolt ~$200+ accesories (trigger wheel+edis+coilpack...)


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

mpr3ssiv said:


> ^^^i tried finding pictures but couldnt find anything ... hmmm and did you use the serpentine belt kit from INA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sell the Megajolt, and buy yourself a Megasquirt... I'll bet that you want to turbo that engine in the future, and you will at least have the proper stuff(crank sensor setup and engine management)


----------

